# questions, always questions



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello!
Yes, you are allowed to set up and do whatever you want to do when sending your dog for the memory bird(s). A dog also cannot break, since you do not wait for the judge to tell you to release your dog.
Most trainers (myself included) think it is very important to take your time and get your dog focused on the area of the fall of the memory bird before sending. Some use a command like "where's your bird" or just "mark" again, some spend a lot of time lining the dog up just right. 
I have seen some really hilarious versions by, um...not so experienced trainers. My favorite was my friend's husband running his dog in a WCX -- the dog returned with the bird, the husband intercepted the dog when the dog was trotting at him, and with the dog facing him, he grabbed the bird with his left and hand flung his right hand in the general direction of the next bird and hollared "GO GET IT!", the dog spun on his heels and tore out, and by god, found the bird. I was speechless. He did the same thing with the last bird of the triple. I was floored that he had actually done this, much less the fact that the dog not only responded to it but seemed to think this was normal -- and they passed the WCX! 
For the WC the dog does not have to deliver to hand so as long as they get the bird back across the line you are at liberty to do whatever you need to do to get the dog out to the 2nd bird. No double in junior but obviously you will get that in Senior, and one would hope, have a little more finesse than flinging your arm toward the memory bird 
Hope this helps,


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

K-9 Design pegged it!

Once you start, you will be hooked. I so enjoy doing the field work as do the dogs. There is just something about being outside in the "wild" doing what our kids were bred to do.

It does take a lot of equipment though, my poor SUV is a little low in the backend from all the stuff I carry (decoys, bumpers, collars, cones, blinds, dummy launchers, etc., etc., etc.)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the answers! I was trying to visualize sending my dog out, having him come back with the first bird, deliver it to hand, and then without a word or gesture from me heading back out to get the second bird....seemed like a pretty advanced sequence


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You should have heard all the questions I was asking my breeder before I did the WC with Mira!

Once you call for the birds on the line you can no longer talk to your dog until you send them. You also cannot say anything while they are on the way out for the retrieve.

When Mira returned with the first bird I already had my body lined up for the memory bird. So when she delivered to heel she was already lined up. I told her mark again and then released her on her name and off she went.

You are allowed to "gently guide" them with their collar when the return with the first bird to line them up with the second bird. You can also talk to them. Say heel, mark or whatever.

The GRCA has some good articles on their webpage:
http://www.grca.org/events/field/field_want.html
http://www.grca.org/events/field/field_success.html
http://www.grca.org/events/field/wcwcx.html


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys! I'm busy researching this, isn't that the first step toward actually DOING it? 
I can't wait...but we have so much going on right now....maybe in the fall!
Looking for the UD first!


----------

